# Tenneco and the Chevron rigs



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Might be heading out to the rigs this coming up weekend and wanted to know if it is worth it ? Never been to them so it will be the first time so i wanted to get a little info on what i should catch or target at this time before i head there from destin. I wanted to see if anyone would help me out before i make the run . i appreciate any info. if you rather pm thats fine with me . Thanks in advance for anyone that helps me out.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

These are under water rigs, there is nothing on the surface at all. basicially lots of bottom structure, lots of sharp objects that will cut you off, so be careful. but also lots of jacks, grouper, and snapper........sharks too


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*Rigs*

Those two rigs you are asking about are both submerged cut off rigs that have been dropped just outside the pass, maybe 15-20 miles. If you're looking to run to any standing oil rigs you're going run at least 50 or 60 miles. I might be off a little on those numbers but I know I'm close.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

70+ miles Sw to the nearest rig from pcola pass


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

You're going to have to make a 100 mile run at least to get to some standing oil rigs out of Destin Pass.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

nathanielcarrizales said:


> Might be heading out to the rigs this coming up weekend and wanted to know if it is worth it ? Never been to them so it will be the first time so i wanted to get a little info on what i should catch or target at this time before i head there from destin. I wanted to see if anyone would help me out before i make the run . i appreciate any info. if you rather pm thats fine with me . Thanks in advance for anyone that helps me out.


If you go that far you might as well fishing the drop off. You will be real close within a few miles from edge and nipple


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> These are under water rigs, there is nothing on the surface at all. basicially lots of bottom structure, lots of sharp objects that will cut you off, so be careful. but also lots of jacks, grouper, and snapper........sharks too


Dont forget, BIG cuda too!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

i appreciate the info I know they are submerge youtube is a great thing . I was just wondering if anybody has been out there recently and if it is worth it . i have never fished it . i figured there would be amberjack there but didnt know if trolling was any good or if you can try to pull in a grouper.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

chapman5011 ill probably fish the edge its a great area to fish can troll or bottom fish. i noticed the rigs werent to far from the numbers i fished at the edge so i was curious to see if they were worth giving a try.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Monster barracuda out there. Caught one around 5 foot and about 50 lbs. lots of under sized amberjack. Fish with BIG live bait. Keep a trigger fish rig on the bottom to try to get some big ruby reds. Also caught a nice cobia while jigging. My trip was about 10 days ago.
Everything is out there. The water is around 85 degrees.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

dang that cuda is a HOSS! i think i might give it a try i appreciate the info again !


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

We usually stop at Tenneco every trip if grouper season is open. It is our go to spot for 20+ pound grouper. We drift over the top of both sections with a live bait, usually pin fish, right on the bottom where the weight is literally bouncing off the bottom occasionally and those pin fish don't last 5 minutes before a big usually grouper bites.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We pulled a high speed wahoo lure over Tenneco a few weeks ago on our way to the Nipple / Elbow and got slammed. We were all pumped for a wahoo but it turned out to be about a 40 lb kingfish. Nice fish, but not what we were hoping for. Definitely use wire leader if trolling over that area.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

i might need to re rig then ... sll my trolling stuff is mostly 200LB to 400LB leaders. I bottom fishing and jig mostly. Again thanks for the info I wouldnt mind one of those 20 plus groupers ! lol now that the weather has changed im not sure if ill be heading out there this weekend but never know till you get outside the pass and see for your self !


----------

